# Lake Calcasieu Gator



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My husband took this photo on our trip through the Camera Prairie Reserve on the east side of Lake Calcasieu. Lots of bird and alligators there and they pose really well.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------

